# Überspannungsschutz vor oder nach Hauptschalter



## Anaconda55 (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder folgendes Rätsel zu lösen. Kommt der Überspannungsableiter vor oder nach den Hauptschalter?


----------



## Per (28 Februar 2011)

Gute Frage !!!

wenn man sich die Sache so bei Dehn ansieht kommt davor, dahinter eigentlich überall ein Überspannungsableiter rein.  
 Der beste Überspannungsschutzableiter in einer Steckdosenleiste bringt nichts wenn davor im Netz nichts ist.  
 Gruß Per
http://www.dehn.de/pdf/ds/DS614.pdf


----------



## Proxy (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hab im hinterkopf das ein Überspannungsschutz möglichs früh installiert sein sollte. Nach dem würde ich also vor dem Hauptschalter den Überspannungsschutz machen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Februar 2011)

ÜSS immer vor dem HS, je nach Leistung über NH abgesichert.  Besser direkt am Gebäudeeintritt, direkt neben den HAK.


----------



## winnman (28 Februar 2011)

Das Thema Überspannungsschutz kann so nicht gelöst werden.

Am Gebäudeeintritt muss ein "grober Ableiter" her. Dann gehts immer empfindlicher weiter. Wichtig ist, dass dazwischen immer eine gewisse Kabel / Schienenstrecke ist, da zb Blitzspannungen Impulse mit relativ steiler Flanke sind, wird die Laufzeit auf den Strecken zur Entkopplung zwischen den einzelnen Überspannungsschutzorganen ausgenützt (Alternativ gibt es auch Kompiableiter die dies mit einer eingebauten Drossel lösen).
Serh wichtig ist auch die kurze, möglichts impedanzarme Führung der "Erdleitung" Pe/PA möglichst kurz und ohne scharfe Knicke.

Auf Grund obiger Grundlagen würde ich den Einbauort für die Überspannungsableiter davon abhängig machen.

zb.: Überspannungsableiter direkt an den Eingangsklemmen (Entsprechend niedrige Vorsicherung vorrausgesetzt, die dies erlaubt) und dann erst zum Hauptschalter wird besere Wirkung haben als folgender Aufbau:
Von der Einspeiseklemme zum Hauptschalter (in der Türe) dann parallel zurück auf eine Klemmleiste, dann hier mit Vorsicherung der Überspannungsableiter (und der ev. dadurch bedingt noch mit längeren Aussenleiterleitungen von der Klemme und längerem PE / PA Leiter).

Abhängig vom Schaltschrankaufbau, der Leistung des Verteilers (Vorsicherung, . . .) kann das hier sicher nicht so ohne weiters geklärt werden.


----------



## Bastelwastel65 (23 Juni 2017)

Ich grabe mal diesen Thread hier nochmal aus :smile:

Ich  habe vor als Kombi von Blitzschutz und Überspannung ein Dehnventil (DV M  TNC 255) im Unterverteiler Zahlerschrank einzubauen.
Ursprünglich  wollte ich nur den Überspanungsschutz TNC 275 einbauen, aber der Kombi  ist preislich nicht viel teurer und erldigt offenbar Typ 1 und 2  Absicherung





Nun habe ich jedoch (weil verplompt) keinen  Zugang zu der Hauptverteilung, sondern komme erst nach dem Stromzähler  an die Leitungen.
In dem Zählerschrank liegt aber nun neben den drei Leitungen nur der PEN, aber keine Erdleitung.




Nun weiß ich nicht genau, wie der sinnvollste Anschluss erfolgen sollte.

Der Dehn muss mit dem PEN verbunden werden, und natürlich auch mit dem Ableiterkabel.

Nun könnte ich ein Erdkabel vom Keller (Ableiterleiste) in den Zählerschrank legen, das wären ca 15m Leitung


Auf der Seite von Dehn (Blitzplaner) ist zu lesen, dass eine bypass Kabel besser geeignet ist.




Bedeutet  dies, dass ich den PEN (der ja über den Hauptverteiler im Keller  geeerdet ist) auch als Ableiter verwenden sollte, dh den Dehn 2x mit dem  PEN verbinden soll?

Danke für die Auklärung


----------



## Bastelwastel65 (25 Juni 2017)

Niemand, der hier helfen kann/möchte?


----------



## Hesse (25 Juni 2017)

Bastelwastel65 schrieb:


> Nun könnte ich ein Erdkabel vom Keller (Ableiterleiste) in den Zählerschrank legen, das wären ca 15m Leitung



Das ist doch dann dein "besser geeignetes bypass Kabel"

Also an den Kombiableiter einmal der PEN aus dem Zählerschrank und einmal das Kabel der Ableitleiste mit angemessenen Querschnitt


----------



## Bastelwastel65 (25 Juni 2017)

ah, ok.

Danke!


----------

